# Hundreds Of Jobs Being Lost



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I thought that fellow Outbackers should be aware that Cequent Towing Products in Goshen Indiana (home of the Keystone RV Company)has decided to move their Goshen manufacturing facilty to Mexico. More than 450 jobs will be lost by the end of 2013. Cequent towing manufactures the towing products of Reese and Draw-Tite brand names, as well as number of other towing products under other brand names. Last year Cequent reported record profits of more than $15 million. I understand that companies want to maximize profit, but at the expense of hard working Americans? What is your thought of this move?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Guys just a reminder to not go political. This topic is worth discussion but it can go south quickly so please lets keep that in mind if you wish to post on this topic.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Guys just a reminder to not go political. This topic is worth discussion but it can go south quickly so please lets keep that in mind if you wish to post on this topic.

Just wanted to add that I posted this as an FYI. Not intended for political discussion. It's nice that this is one website where we can get away from political topics.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Expect quality to go down and prices to remain the same, if not increase. Polaris did this a few years ago and I refuse to purchase their products and make sure I inform everyone who is considering purchasing their products as well.

Also Maytag, also several lines of GM products. Each product that corporations move manufacturing out of the US, away from US workers, please consider an alternative. And yes the new Ford oil burners are manufactured down south of the border.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

The truth is that this is a matter of global economics. In a global economy countries need to maximize what they have an abundance of and minimize that for which they have a shortage. We do not have an abundance of cheap labor. Therefore, it makes sense for industries to move their manufacturing to countries where there is cheap labor. What we do have an abundance of is educated, innovative talent. Therefore, in a global economy, what we do best is innovate/invent. Once the product matures, it is going to be manufactured in a country with an abundance of cheap labor if the company hopes to compete. Even many American made cars are manufactured in other countries and then maybe assembled here due to tariffs. Without the tariffs they would also be assembled in the other countries.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree on buying american .... I like to take it a step further and Buy Local to me ..... in our own micro economy ...... It is a great way to support the local economy ...... eggs and meats from the local farm/butcher etc. it costs more ....but you get better products...... i try to avoid walmart and go to my local hardware or specialty stores instead.......

Unfortunately many say they want to buy local and buy american yet shop at wal mart (less than 10% made in America products) or the depot and "big box stores" where they are ruining america..... demanding to manufacturers to cheapen product ..... to maximize their profit while supposedly giving americans what they want.....

the cheaping of america ........ which leaves us with junk and no jobs..........

Fortunately most things are circular ........... I read recently that with a global economy we will see local shops manufacturing cars and being able to compete with the Big Guys ....... article put this as happening in the next 20 years.........

some interesting theories..........


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

The second post says it all. This is way too political for this forum. I vote for removal.







May be we can all move to Mexico and get jobs. I understand they have a right-to-work agreement nation wide.







Adios amigos y amigas.







NOT.


----------

